# Can Amazon video on Demand go on a touch?



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I got a $5 credit for video on demand from Amazon and was thinking of buying Karen a video to watch on her iTouch (2nd gen).  Would this work?  If yes, any tips on moving the video over?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I don't think so. Well actually I'm sure there's some way to do it, but it's not supported. Amazon has a list of portable devices they'll let you download VOD to, and none of the Apple devices are listed. It's a shame because I love Amazon's VOD but I can't use it on my portables.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I was afraid that was the situation.  Oh well, I'll let hubby spend the credit.  Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I suspect Apple views VOD as a competitor to the iTunes store, and thus won't allow an app for it.  I seem to remember that they have a written policy about that I've seen somewhere.


----------

